# Help Proposal and Petiton to Rainbow meadow



## scrubbie (Apr 9, 2013)

As you guys may know, some time ago, someone hacked into Rainbow Meadows  and stole some codes for the essential oil calculator. Subsequently,  all the information, essential oil blends and the essential oil  calculator and resizer and etc were removed. They were never put back  up. So, here is my proposal. This tool was such a vital help to many and  we the soap making community really benefited from its usage. I would  love to see if somehow we can all get together and make some kind of  online petition where the owner Melody can see how much this was  appreciated. I never got to use it or see it. I heard it was a lovely  calculator. Maybe with the petition she can sell it? im going to post  this on several boards around the soaping world. 
Any ideas how we can make an online petition? How can we let her know it was greatly loved and so necessary?
Please write back with some ideas and how we can try to convince her.
Liz


----------



## scrubbie (Apr 9, 2013)

Forget about this thread. I was adivsed to leave it alone


----------



## scrubbie (Apr 9, 2013)

I dont want her to feel pressured and in my enthusiasm, I just jumped sorry guys, just disregard this.


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, I wish she'd bring it back, but I totally understand why she won't.  To be betrayed like that by someone from your own community is just awful and heartbreaking.

Maybe some day


----------



## scrubbie (Apr 9, 2013)

I understand, but there are always going to be people out there who will do that kind of thing. Human nature being what it is. But, now none of us can enjoy and learn from it. My whole point was for her to see how needed and valuable it was and I thought it would make her feel good to know so many missed it. I still don't understand what happened. Can you explain it to me?


----------



## Genny (Apr 9, 2013)

She knows how much people miss it.  We've been telling her it ever since she took it down & it's not that she doesn't want to put it back up.  If I remember correctly, the problem is that they don't have a way to put it back up without someone being able to steal it again.


----------



## scrubbie (Apr 9, 2013)

Well maybe she can make a pay area for it.


----------

